# [OT]Jaka Karta Graficzna

## watex

Witam

Mam takie pytanie posiadam w domu 2 karty graficzne Geforce 3 Ti Gainward'a i Radeona 9000 pro. Pytanie mojejest takie jaka byscie doradzili karte z tych dwuch do pracy na linuxie (kozystam z nvidi teraz z radeona niekozystalem) na nvidi mi pieknie dziala przezroczystosc itp ale np DOOM3 sie przycina a pogral bym sobie :].

Jezeli macie doswiadczenia z kartami Radeon to bede wdzieczny za jakies spostrzezenia jak dzialaja (czy da sie uzyskc cienie i przezroczystosc ) jak jest ze sterownikamipod linuxem itp

----------

## milu

Mam nvidię i radziłbym przy niej pozostać - ZTCW ATI i ich sterowniki pod linuksem nie są tak dobre jak nvidii. Podejrzewam,  że sporo głosów będzie jednak za nvidią.

----------

## fallow

for me : nvidia  :Smile:  drivery ( composite,render accel ) , ja ciagle uzywam composite i nie uruchamiam po prostu bez tego xow.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *watex wrote:*   

> na nvidi mi pieknie dziala przezroczystosc itp ale np DOOM3 sie przycina a pogral bym sobie :]

 

[dygresja]

Ja mam miłe doświadczenia, ostatnio zainstalowałem sobie Windowsa XP specjalnie po to by pograć w DOOM 3, jakieś takie dziwne przekonanie miałem że Windowsy są lepsze do gier. Przeszedłem DOOMa w 800x600 i Hight mode - było ok. Przy Ultra mode windows się zawieszałm, a jak już działał to DOOM strasznei zwalniał. To było parę miesięcy temu.

Przyszła mi ochota na DOOMa 3, ale mam tylko dwa dyski. Na drugim Solaris 9 Pomyślałem że odpale do pod Gentoo (dlaczego wcześniej tak nie robiłem ?). 

Szok, DOOM 3 działa szybciej^2. 

FAKTY:

SPRZĘT:

Karta GeForce 5500 256MB 128bitów

P4 2,533 MHz 533FSB

DDR 512MB 333MHz

Maksymalne ustawienia, żeby płynnie grać w DOOMa 3

WINDOWS XP

DOOM - 800x600 Hight mode

SPRZĘT -

Podkręcona pamięć karty o 50MHz i rdzeń o 80MHz

Restrykcyjne ustawienia pamięci

Procek na 2.8 GHz

GENTOO

DOOM 1024x768 Ultra Hight mode !!

SPRZĘT -

Nic nie podkręcone !!

Po co komu Windows ?

[/dygresja]

Więc co do karty to tylko nVidia  :Twisted Evil: Last edited by Strus on Sun Nov 21, 2004 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Mam ATI i powiem jedno: bierz nVidie  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

no i gf3 chyba bardziej wydajny jest...

----------

## watex

Wielki dzieki za odpowiedz z tego co widze trzeba zostac przy g3ti a radeona sobie odposcic.

----------

## pancurski

witam, 

tez sie podepne pod temat, mysle o kupnie karty na chipsecie geforce, i teraz pytanko czy lepiej zeby karta byla wyprodukowana przez nvidie czy moze byc jakis inny producent np. gigabyte, gainward itd, a moze jest to bez znaczenia?

----------

## Raku

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> czy lepiej zeby karta byla wyprodukowana przez nvidie czy moze byc jakis inny producent np. gigabyte, gainward itd, a moze jest to bez znaczenia?

 

a wskaż mi miejsce, gdzie możesz kupić kartę wyprodukowaną przez nvidię

----------

## n3rd

 *raku wrote:*   

> a wskaż mi miejsce, gdzie możesz kupić kartę wyprodukowaną przez nvidię

 Pewnie na jakimś stadionie dziesięciolecia bys taką znalazł   :Cool: 

Ja patrzę na wybór karty z trochę innej strony - liczy się dla mnie otwartość sterowników i pod tym wzgldem jest trochę lipnie. Nvidia od samogo początku dawała plamę na tym polu... od radków po kościach r290 podobnie jest i z ati (powostawały otwarte stery aż do kości r290). Mam więc znienawidzoną kartę na kościach nvidii ale jadę na sterach dostarczanych razem z xorg - koszt tego jest taki, że nie mam akceleracji 3d... i np. blendera mam z głowy  :Wink: 

Wszlelkie gry mnie nie interesują   :Cool: 

Summing up - wszelkiego typu kości z dostępnymi tylko zamkniętymi sterami w moim przypadku dobre są na kant stołu   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## no4b

Na razie z punktu widzenia użytkownika Linuksa nie ma sobie co głowy kartami ATI zawracać.

----------

## nigdydosc

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> witam, 
> 
> tez sie podepne pod temat, mysle o kupnie karty na chipsecie geforce, i teraz pytanko czy lepiej zeby karta byla wyprodukowana przez nvidie czy moze byc jakis inny producent np. gigabyte, gainward itd, a moze jest to bez znaczenia?

 

hmm ja mam Sparkle GeForce 6600 GT i naprwde polecam ta karte (nie koniecznie tego producenta ale ten model) nie mialem nigdy z nia problemow ai ten caly osławiony Doom miło śmigał. (jeśli chodzi o stosunek ceny do wydajnosci w grach to jak znalazl)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BRuM

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> [...]Mam więc znienawidzoną kartę na kościach nvidii ale jadę na sterach dostarczanych razem z xorg - koszt tego jest taki, że nie mam akceleracji 3d... i np. blendera mam z głowy [...]

 

To wyrzuć kartę Nvidii i wstaw Matroxa  :Wink: .

PZDRWM

----------

## 13Homer

A ja dla odmiany coś pozytywnego o ATI.

Mam i nie narzekam.

Kiedyś rzeczywiście sterowniki były badziewne, ale teraz to tylko emerge i można pracować (pomijam konfigurację xorg.conf).

Co prawda nie ma przeźroczystości, ale to mnie akurat nie interesuje. Nie miałem specjalnych kłopotów z Quake3 ani Unreal Tournament (poza tym, że mam system 64-bitowy, więc trzeba troche pokonfigurować, żeby to poszło).

Podobno karty ATI są wydajniejsze niż NVidii. Co prawda pod Linuksem NVidia ma wyższą wydajność ze względu na sterowniki (tak piszą na tym forum), ale to akurat szybko się zmienia (rzekłbym nawet bardzo szybko).

Mój następny laptop będzie najprawdopodobniej też z grafiką ATI.

----------

